# Teich mit Chlor(tabletten) reinigen?



## dönerjero (7. Sep. 2020)

Moin!

Im Anhang seht ihr ein Bild von der Front meines Teiches, er ist ca. 25mx7m (175m^2) und komplett mit __ Schilf zugewuchert. Weiterhin ist ne Menge Faulschlamm am Boden. Er ist einfach nur nen Loch im Boden, Wasserstand durch Grundwasser, und besitzt keine Geräte die irgendwas an ihm machen.
Der Teich dient meinem Hund zum Baden und würde ihn gerne so herrichten, dass man es auch als Mensch aushält. 
Da ich weder Pflanzen noch Tiere darin brauche wäre meine Idee einfach eine Chlortablette reinzuschmeißen. Klappt bei Pools doch auch super. 
Stehen keine Beete oder ähnliches in der Nähe
Wäre das möglich?


----------



## Throphol (7. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Dönerjero,

mit dem Chlor - das kannst Du vergessen. Ohne Filter und ohne Pumpen wirst Du nur *eine* Lösung finden, die Dir zu einem schwimmsauberen Teich verhilft. 

Baue ihn um, mache ihn 10 m tief und warte 3 Jahre. Zu allen anderen Möglichkeiten gibt es sehr viel zu sagen und natürlich hier auch viel zu lesen. Es gibt  tolle "Tricks", aber irgendwie aufwendig ist es doch. Oder fließt ein kristallklarer Bergbach durch Deinen Garten?  Den bräuchtest Du einfach nur umzuleiten.

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Lion (8. Sep. 2020)

hallo dönerjero,

warum willst Du Chlor im Grundwasser geben ?

eine Empfehlung, 
entferne den Schlamm aus dem Teich und dünne nach Bedarf die Pflanzen aus.
Nach wenigen Tagen wird das Wasser wieder sauber sein und Du hast einen super Naturteich
für Dich und Hund und .........
Falls Du aber lieber Chlor-Wasser bevorzugst, dann stell dir eine Wanne draußen hin.

 Léon


----------



## Ida17 (8. Sep. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> Falls Du aber lieber Chlor-Wasser bevorzugst, dann stell dir eine Wanne draußen hin.


Danke Léon, der Gedanke kam mir auch spontan. Alternativ kann auch das Schwimmbad im nächsten Ort Abhilfe schaffen. 
Und für den Hund wäre es besser NICHT in gechlortem Wasser zu schwimmen. 

@dönerjero: Ich hoffe doch, dass diese Idee ein Scherz war? 



dönerjero schrieb:


> Da ich weder Pflanzen noch Tiere darin brauche wäre meine Idee einfach eine Chlortablette reinzuschmeißen. Klappt bei Pools doch auch super.


----------



## Knarf1969 (8. Sep. 2020)

Klingt nach der Lösung eines faulen Teichbesitzers 

da wirst du dir wohl schon die Hände und Füße schmutzig machen müssen, um das Teil sauber zu bekommen. Außerdem eines kann ich dir sagen: ich hatte früher einen Pool im Garten: in solch einen Teich müsstest du eimerweise Chlor schütten. Das verbraucht sich auch sehr stark und ist auch ziemlich teuer. Also lieber Ärmel hochkrempeln!
Liebe Grüße
Frank


----------



## lollo (8. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> mache ihn 10 m tief



Moin,

hast du das schon mal gemacht?


----------



## Throphol (8. Sep. 2020)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hast du das schon mal gemacht?




Nein - natürlich nicht, aber dann könnte es vom Aufbau her ein natürliches Gewässer werden. Lies doch mal meine Beiträge - sind noch nicht so viele, aber sie behandeln oft dieses Thema.

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## lollo (9. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Lies doch mal meine Beiträge



Moin Wolf,

ich lese alle Beiträge hier.  Du wirst aber keinen finden der sich im Reihenhausgarten einen 10 m tiefen Teich baut, findest aber unzählige Teiche
die nicht so tief sind und trotzdem stabil laufen.


----------



## Lion (9. Sep. 2020)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin Wolf,
> 
> ich lese alle Beiträge hier.  Du wirst aber keinen finden der sich im Reihenhausgarten einen 10 m tiefen Teich baut, findest aber unzählige Teiche
> die nicht so tief sind und trotzdem stabil laufen.



Lollo,
ich kenne aber keine Teiche, ob in Reihenhausgärten oder wo auch immer, die wie dänerjero das ganze
mit C h l o r behandeln oder behandeln möchten. 

dänerjero möchte christal klares Wasser, ohne Technik und ohne Arbeitsaufwand, 
also ein paar Löffel Chlor im Grundwasser kippen und hofft, dass dann sein Naturteich sauber ist.
(diesen Traum hat wohl jeder)

Evtl. könnte der Vorschlag von Wolf die Lösung sein.

 Léon


----------



## lollo (9. Sep. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> das ganze
> mit C h l o r behandeln oder behandeln möchten.



Mahlzeit,

ich kenne solche Teiche auch nicht, da empfehle ich dann doch einen Pool.


----------



## Throphol (9. Sep. 2020)

Wenn es ohne Technik gehen soll, muss man der Natur den Raum bieten, den sie braucht zu funktionieren. Ich meine halt, dass insbesondere die Tiefe das Problem bei den kleinen Teichen ist, weil die lichtlose Zone fehlt, wo Prozesse ablaufen, die ein solcher Teich brauchen würde......

Wir tricksen rum und imitieren diesen Bereich indem wir den Mikroorganismen etc., die diese Arbeit verrichten können, Räume bauen, wo sie leben können.  

Da gibt es dann tatsächlich viele Möglichkeiten, wobei das oft alles andere als optimal ausgeführt wird. Es ist nicht einfach bei viel Licht, relativ hohen Temperaturen und vielen Lebewesen ein oligotrophes Gewässer herzustellen. Da sprechen alle Faktoren dagegen. Ein Schwimmteich muss oligotroph sein, damit es Spaß macht.

Es gibt Lösungen, die diese Tiefe tatsächlich auch in unseren Gärten ermöglichen würden. Man kann in der Mitte Schachtringe aus Beton nach unten führen (gibt es spezielle Baggerschaufeln, die das von innen machen). Wenn man dann noch nach oben verjüngt (auch solche Teile gibt es konfektioniert) würde auch weniger Tiefe ausreichen, weil nicht so viel Licht einfallen kann. Ob das dann funktioniert ist allerdings eine zweite Frage, weil ja der Austausch dennoch wichtig ist (im Herbst und Frühjahr) und der könnte bei einer so extremen Form ggf. behindert werden. Ich möchte das nicht ausprobieren müssen, aber mein Koiteich ist so ähnlich gebaut - allerdings pumpe ich den Boden ab. Somit ist der Austausch nicht erforderlich und mit dem ganzen Futter gibt es dennoch ausreichend neue Nährstoffe für alle.

- Wolf grüßt


----------



## Lion (10. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Ob das dann funktioniert ist allerdings eine zweite Frage, weil ja der Austausch dennoch wichtig ist (im Herbst und Frühjahr) und der könnte bei einer so extremen Form ggf. behindert werden. Ich möchte das nicht ausprobieren müssen, aber mein Koiteich ist so ähnlich gebaut - allerdings pumpe ich den Boden ab. Somit ist der Austausch nicht erforderlich und mit dem ganzen Futter gibt es dennoch ausreichend neue Nährstoffe für alle.
> 
> - Wolf grüßt



hallo Wolf,
wie Du schreibst : allerdings pumpe ich den Boden ab :
was die meisten ja machen, sei es durch einen Robo oder BA oder weil die Pumpe dort eingebracht wird.

Hier stelle ich mir die Frage, wird hier nicht der natürliche Wasseraustausch in den versch. Wasserzonen gestört ?
und somit kann aus meiner Sicht dann eine Trophloytische Zone in Koi-Teiche garnicht stattfinden.

Léon


----------



## jolantha (11. Sep. 2020)

dönerjero schrieb:


> Da ich weder Pflanzen noch Tiere darin brauche wäre meine Idee einfach eine Chlortablette reinzuschmeißen.


Langsam glaube ich, daß dieses nur ein Fake-Thread sein soll, um das Sommerloch auszufüllen. 
Der gute " Dönerjero " hat das hier in den Raum geschmissen, und sich noch nicht einmal wieder blicken lassen . 
Ich versteh auch nicht, wie dadurch solche Dikussionen entstehen können. 
Wer soviel Natur vernichten will, ist in meinen Augen einfach ein Idiot -- und damit diskutiere ich nicht.


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2020)

Na ja , wenn man sich Chlor anschaut ist es ja "nur" Salz.
Und wenn ich mir dann anschaue wie viele Kochsalz in Ihren Teich kippen .....
Sehr ich da keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## Throphol (11. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na ja , wenn man sich Chlor anschaut ist es ja "nur" Salz.
> Und wenn ich mir dann anschaue wie viele Kochsalz in Ihren Teich kippen .....
> Sehr ich da keinen großen Unterschied.




Wer macht denn sowas?  Wer Seefische hält vielleicht. Gibt es den? Ist auch gut gegen Schuppenflechte.

Aber Natriumchlorid ist nicht = Chlor. Man kann Chlor daraus machen, aber von allein - einfach so - geschieht das nicht.


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Wer macht denn sowas?


Hallo Wolf,
jetzt muss ich hier auch mal was los werden: Koi Fans machen sowas. Ob Karpfen normalerweise ins Brackwasser gehen weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Und zu dem Chlor: da hast Du natürlich recht. Chlorgas, das entsteht wenn man einen Pool chlort, ist ws ganz anderes als das Chlorid-Ion vom Kochsalz. Es würde den Fischen und andern Lebewesen die Atmungsorgane veräzen.
Ich habe gerade mal ein Sicherheitsdatenblatt von so einem Chlorgranulat für Pools gelesen. Nee, der Dönerjero kann das nicht ernst gemein haben.
Und ich schließe mich dem was Jolantha geschrieben hat an.


----------



## koiteich1 (11. Sep. 2020)

Glaub ihr eigentlich das sich Dönerjero nochmal meldet


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Sep. 2020)

ich nicht.
Der wollte bestimmt nur hier mal was provokantes einwerfen und lacht sich jetzt einen weg.


ANDERENFALLS : Verweis zu Jolantha oben.


----------



## Throphol (11. Sep. 2020)

Ich denke er hat sich einfrieren lassen und wird erst aufgetaut, wenn wir so schlau sind, dass wir es auch ohne Technik schaffen - einfach so mit Hex-Hex a la Bibi Blocksberg.


----------



## Lion (12. Sep. 2020)

Ich denke, unsere Vorschläge entsprechen nicht seinem Denken und gefallen somit nicht.

Jetzt hat er einfach Chlor hinzugefügt und probiert es aus.


----------



## Turbo (12. Sep. 2020)

Er wird sich nach einem Vollbad in seinem Chlorkonzentrat Teich aufgelöst haben. Davon lesen wir vielleicht in einigen Wochen in der Presse.


----------



## Ida17 (15. Sep. 2020)

Und ich hatte schon die Befürchtung es wird jetzt ernsthaft über den "Chlortest" diskutiert.

Manchmal echt schwierig sein Gedankengut einigermaßen diplomatisch zu verfassen ...


----------



## troll20 (15. Sep. 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Und ich hatte schon die Befürchtung es wird jetzt ernsthaft über den "Chlortest" diskutiert.
> 
> Manchmal echt schwierig sein Gedankengut einigermaßen diplomatisch zu verfassen ...


Nein Ida,
wir stopfen nur das Sommerloch mit Chlortabletten zu


----------



## jolantha (15. Sep. 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Manchmal echt schwierig sein Gedankengut einigermaßen diplomatisch zu verfassen ...


Bei solchen Ideen vezichte ich auf Diplomatie .


----------



## Ida17 (16. Sep. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Bei solchen Ideen vezichte ich auf Diplomatie .


Ach das sieht dann immer so unschön aus wenn ich mich im Ton vergreife


----------



## Tinky (16. Sep. 2020)

Du kannst es mal mit Milch versuchen!


----------



## Turbo (16. Sep. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wer soviel Natur vernichten will, ist in meinen Augen einfach ein Idiot -- und damit diskutiere ich nicht.


Das ist einfach das beste. Da kann ich mich voll und ganz dahinterstellen.


----------



## Ida17 (17. Sep. 2020)

Tinky schrieb:


> Du kannst es mal mit Milch versuchen!


Das musst Du mir jetzt erklären


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Sep. 2020)

Hi Ida,

hier gabs doch mal vor 3-4 Jahren nen Hinweis von ...... (ich weiß leider den Namen der Userin net mehr) das Milchsäurebakterien das einzig ware Mittel sind um Algen im Teich zu verhindern und Mann/Frau daher immer mal nen Tetrapack Milch in den Teich kippen solle.

PS: die "__ Rosennymphe" eigentlich gut angekommen?

MfG Frank


----------



## Ida17 (17. Sep. 2020)

Ach ja die Story, da war wat  
War jetzt nur so aus dem Kontext raus, dass ich das nicht zuordnen konnte.

Die __ Rosennymphe hat die Fahrt durch die Republik gut überstanden, frisch eingetopft darf sie im nächsten Sommer dann alles geben! 
Ich freu mich richtig darüber, vielen lieben Dank noch mal!


----------



## Marion412 (17. Sep. 2020)

Brottrunk  ich sag nur Brottrunk


----------



## DbSam (17. Sep. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> hier gabs doch mal vor 3-4 Jahren nen Hinweis von ...(ich weiß leider den Namen der Userin net mehr)


Den Name könnte ich Dir nennen, aaaaber:

Och neee, bitte nicht wieder und bitte auch keine Keramik oder Granderwasser ...  


VG Carsten
lol


----------



## Turbo (17. Sep. 2020)

Das ist offenbar an mir vorbei.  Aaaaber..  Belebtes Wasser und die Fischis jubeln


----------



## DbSam (17. Sep. 2020)

Besser is das ...  

Und wenn belebt, dann aber bitte nur das echte von Grander, denn nur das wurde ihm von Gott eingeflüstert. 
Und genau das sollte Dir schon eine ganze Stange Geld wert sein. 


Und man muss dran glauben, ganz fest ...


----------

